# bad usb performance

## DaggyStyle

Greetings, I have a Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C dongle which I'm trying to use.

I connect it to a netboot in battery running windows 10 and I get full and excellent reception.

I plug it to the gentoo machine (the location of the machines is the same), zero reception.

I plug it via a externally powered usb hub, same.

some info regarding the gentoo box:

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.3.8 (python 2.7.13-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-6.4.0, glibc-2.25-r5, 4.12.10-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.12.10-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2600_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:    16361088 total,  10206112 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16777212 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 15 Sep 2017 08:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: c9f45822eb8d35edd14a785d591dd7521875f594

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.28.1 p1.0) 2.28.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.13::gentoo, 3.4.6::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.30::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r2::gentoo, 1.14.1-r1::gentoo, 1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.28.1::gentoo, 2.29::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo, 6.4.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r5::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /mnt/portage/tree/official

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: --timeout=180

Utopia_Platinia

    location: /mnt/portage/tree/overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

x11

    location: /var/lib/layman/x11

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

crossdev

    location: /mnt/portage/tree/overlay/portage-crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

ODROID-C2

    location: /var/lib/layman/ODROID-C2

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

kde

    location: /var/lib/layman/kde

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

musl

    location: /var/lib/layman/musl

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

palemoon

    location: /var/lib/layman/palemoon

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

Installed sets: @openwrt-prerequisites

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA FraunhoferFDK dlj-1.1 skype-4.0.0.7-copyright Broadcom PUEL googleearth LOKI-EULA AdobeFlash-11.x RTCW-ETEULA ut2003 MakeMKV-EULA Q3AEULA TeamViewer RAR OPERA-2014"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--keep-going --quiet-build=n"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs clean-logs collision-protect config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=180"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities aio alsa amd64 amr audiofile avx bash-completion berkdb bidi branding bzip2 c++0x cairo cdda cdparanoia cdr cjk cleartype cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus declarative device-mapper dga dri drm dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread edb emboss encode exif faad fam ffmpeg firefox flac ftp gallium gdbm gif glamor gphoto2 gpm gtk iconv icq icu id3tag imagemagick java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kwallet lame lcms ldap libnotify lua lzma mad matroska mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mtp multilib nas ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg openal openexr opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl phonon php plasma png policykit ppds private-headers python qml qt3support qt5 quicktime readline real samba scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session smp sndfile spell srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks udisks2 unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau vorbis vpx wavpack widgets wifi wma wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xosd xrandr xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="he es" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en he es" LLVM_TARGETS="AArch64 ARM AMDGPU" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64 arm aarch64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64 arm aarch64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="v4l radeon r600 intel i965" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS
```

kernel config: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/0DtBqplePLp9bjk48Y74/

I wonder why I get such bad usb performance, is there something that can be done? does the linux usb support or the driver support for this dongle that bad? the device is listed a one with very good support.

heck, even one of my rpis with kernel 4.9 get bad performance, better than the gentoo machine thought.

ideas?

Thanks.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

 *Quote:*   

> I have a Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C dongle which I'm trying to use.

 

That's a marketing name.  We need to know what's inside the dongle.

Please post lsusb, showing the Vendor and Device IDs.  

With that information we can check your kernel.

There is often no connection between marketing names and the actual hardware.

----------

## DaggyStyle

Greetings Neddy,

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
>  *Quote:*   I have a Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C dongle which I'm trying to use. 
> 
> That's a marketing name.  We need to know what's inside the dongle.
> ...

 

here is the output:

```

# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0572:c688

```

the driver is drivers/media/usb/dvb-usb/cxusb.c

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

Its one of these

Notice that it needs both firmware and I2C-Mux support in the kernel.

You have it as a module CONFIG_I2C_MUX=m

The firmware is not listed in CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="rtl_nic/rtl8168e-3.fw radeon/RV635_pfp.bin radeon/RV635_me.bin radeon/R600_rlc.bin radeon/CEDAR_me.bin radeon/CEDAR_pfp.bin radeon/CEDAR_rlc.bin radeon/CEDAR_smc.bin radeon/CYPRESS_uvd.bin radeon/R600_uvd.bin" which will is correct if CONFIG_DVB_USB_CXUSB=m is a module too and it is.

Do you have the firmware, its not a part of limux-firmware?

```
$ ls /lib/firmware/dvb-tuner-si2158-a20-01.fw

ls: cannot access '/lib/firmware/dvb-tuner-si2158-a20-01.fw': No such file or directory
```

What does dmesg tell about firmware loading?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> Its one of these
> 
> Notice that it needs both firmware and I2C-Mux support in the kernel.
> ...

 

CONFIG_I2C_MUX is set, I've not included the fw in CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE because there are several fw out there and some of them doesn't work.

I found working ones in openelec's repo and placed them in /lib/firmware.

here is the requested output:

```

[    4.390402] usb 1-1.5.2: language id specifier not provided by device, defaulting to English

[    4.407078] usb 1-1.5.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0572, idProduct=c688

[    4.417474] usb 1-1.5.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    4.476649] dvb-usb: found a 'Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C' in warm state.

[    4.731974] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SanDisk  Cruzer Blade     1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 6

[    4.748150] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 122508544 512-byte logical blocks: (62.7 GB/58.4 GiB)

[    4.749831] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

[    4.774345] DVB: registering new adapter (Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C)

[    4.777127] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    4.777143] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

[    4.777639] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    4.823873]  sda: sda1

[    4.840087] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI removable disk

[    4.851140] i2c i2c-3: Added multiplexed i2c bus 4

[    4.859362] si2168 3-0064: Silicon Labs Si2168-B40 successfully identified

[    4.869844] si2168 3-0064: firmware version: B 4.0.2

[    4.893105] media: Linux media interface: v0.10

[    4.911100] si2157 4-0060: Silicon Labs Si2147/2148/2157/2158 successfully attached

[    4.922402] usb 1-1.5.2: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Silicon Labs Si2168)...

[    4.935251] input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/platform/soc/3f980000.usb/usb1/1-1/1-1.5/1-1.5.2/input/input0

[    4.959726] dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 100 msecs.

[    4.970050] dvb-usb: Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C successfully initialized and connected.

[    4.982070] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_cxusb

[    5.320434] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[    5.330659] smsc95xx 1-1.1:1.0 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0xCDE1

[    7.803223] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    7.829815] NFSD: Using /var/lib/nfs/v4recovery as the NFSv4 state recovery directory

[    7.845461] NFSD: starting 90-second grace period (net 80c64dc0)

[    7.941094] EXT4-fs (sda1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    8.678340] si2168 3-0064: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-demod-si2168-b40-01.fw'

[    9.437554] si2168 3-0064: firmware version: B 4.0.11

[    9.451537] usb 1-1.5.2: DVB: adapter 0 frontend 0 frequency 0 out of range (42000000..870000000)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

DaggyStyle,

It all looks good until 

```
[    9.451537] usb 1-1.5.2: DVB: adapter 0 frontend 0 frequency 0 out of range (42000000..870000000)
```

How are you driving the tuner?

It may be that at 9 sec after boot, you aren't and that message can be ignored.

The next step is to scan for stations.

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle,
> 
> It all looks good until 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

running tvheadend as daemon, I'll check and see what does this message means and if there is a fix for it.

----------

## roarinelk

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   DaggyStyle,
> 
> It all looks good until 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

tvheadend does that to all dvb devices, you can safely ignore it.

----------

## theotherjoe

DaggyStyle, I suggest to install media-tv/v4l-utils if you havent already.

I am using dvb-fe-tool to switch my tuners delivery system explicitly

from command line. It can also be used to query current state of the tuner(s).

```
toj@localhost ~ $ dvb-fe-tool

Device Silicon Labs Si2168 (/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0) capabilities:

     CAN_2G_MODULATION

     CAN_FEC_1_2

     CAN_FEC_2_3

     CAN_FEC_3_4

     CAN_FEC_5_6

     CAN_FEC_7_8

     CAN_FEC_AUTO

     CAN_GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO

     CAN_HIERARCHY_AUTO

     CAN_INVERSION_AUTO

     CAN_MULTISTREAM

     CAN_MUTE_TS

     CAN_QAM_16

     CAN_QAM_32

     CAN_QAM_64

     CAN_QAM_128

     CAN_QAM_256

     CAN_QAM_AUTO

     CAN_QPSK

     CAN_TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO

DVB API Version 5.10, Current v5 delivery system: DVBC/ANNEX_A

Supported delivery systems: 

     DVBT

     DVBT2

    [DVBC/ANNEX_A]

```

```
toj@localhost ~ $ dvb-fe-tool -g                                                        

FREQUENCY = 0                                                                        

MODULATION = QAM/AUTO

INVERSION = OFF

SYMBOL_RATE = 0

INNER_FEC = AUTO

DELIVERY_SYSTEM = DVBC/ANNEX_A

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *theotherjoe wrote:*   

> DaggyStyle, I suggest to install media-tv/v4l-utils if you havent already.
> 
> I am using dvb-fe-tool to switch my tuners delivery system explicitly
> 
> from command line. It can also be used to query current state of the tuner(s).
> ...

 

I'll try that, thanks.

I did used w_scan to try and see, it found signals in the correct bw but rejected it because it couldn't decipher it properly.

----------

## theotherjoe

and this article may be helpful for the v4l-utils:

https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/DVBv5_Tools

----------

## theotherjoe

to use dvbv5-scan you will need some initial scan files.

found a description of how to generate those in a forum post

 *Quote:*   

> Anyway, if you prefer to generate the data yourself you can use w_scan
> 
> to generate it in DVBV3 format:
> 
> w_scan -ft -c FI -x > ~/initial_v3.conf
> ...

 

hope that helps

----------

## DaggyStyle

tried the above, from what I see, it didn't worked, see logs:

```

NCC-5001-D tmp # w_scan -ft -c XX -x | tee initial_v3.conf

w_scan -ft -c XX -x 

w_scan version 20141122 (compiled for DVB API 5.10)

using settings for XX

DVB aerial

DVB-T Europe

scan type TERRESTRIAL, channellist 4

output format initial tuning data

output charset 'UTF-8', use -C <charset> to override

Info: using DVB adapter auto detection.

        /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 -> TERRESTRIAL "Silicon Labs Si2168": very good :-))

Using TERRESTRIAL frontend (adapter /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0)

-_-_-_-_ Getting frontend capabilities-_-_-_-_ 

Using DVB API 5.10

frontend 'Silicon Labs Si2168' supports

DVB-T2

INVERSION_AUTO

QAM_AUTO

TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO

GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO

HIERARCHY_AUTO

FEC_AUTO

FREQ (42.00MHz ... 870.00MHz)

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_ 

Scanning DVB-T...

Scanning 7MHz frequencies...

177500: (time: 00:05.243) 

184500: (time: 00:07.253) 

191500: (time: 00:09.306) 

198500: (time: 00:11.359) 

205500: (time: 00:13.413) 

212500: (time: 00:15.416) 

219500: (time: 00:17.466) 

226500: (time: 00:19.469) 

Scanning 8MHz frequencies...

474000: (time: 00:21.519) 

482000: (time: 00:23.523) 

490000: (time: 00:25.573) 

498000: (time: 00:27.626) 

506000: (time: 00:29.679) 

514000: (time: 00:31.733) 

522000: (time: 00:33.786) 

530000: (time: 00:35.789) 

538000: (time: 00:37.793)         signal ok:    QAM_AUTO f = 538000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 (0:0:0)

        QAM_AUTO f = 538000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 (0:0:0) : updating transport_stream_id: -> (0:0:2)

        QAM_AUTO f = 538000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 (0:0:2) : updating network_id -> (0:4369:2)

        new transponder: (QPSK     f =      0 kHz I0B999C0D0T2G32Y0 (65314:4369:1)) 0x4000

        QAM_AUTO f = 538000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 (0:4369:2) : updating original_network_id -> (65314:4369:2)

        updating transponder:

           (QAM_AUTO f = 538000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 (65314:4369:2)) 0x0000

        to (QAM_16   f = 538000 kHz I999B8C23D0T8G4Y0 (65314:4369:2)) 0x405A

        new transponder: (QAM_16   f =      0 kHz I999B8C23D0T8G4Y0 (8959:4369:3)) 0x405A

546000: (time: 00:38.416) 

554000: (time: 00:40.426) 

562000: (time: 00:42.479) 

570000: (time: 00:44.533) 

578000: (time: 00:46.536) 

586000: (time: 00:48.586) 

594000: (time: 00:50.643) 

602000: (time: 00:52.693) 

610000: (time: 00:54.746) 

618000: (time: 00:56.749) 

626000: (time: 00:58.799) 

634000: (time: 01:00.853) 

642000: (time: 01:02.909) 

650000: (time: 01:04.959) 

658000: (time: 01:06.963) 

666000: (time: 01:09.016) 

674000: (time: 01:11.066) 

682000: (time: 01:13.069) 

690000: (time: 01:15.076) 

698000: (time: 01:17.119) 

706000: (time: 01:19.123) 

714000: (time: 01:21.173) 

722000: (time: 01:23.183) 

730000: (time: 01:25.229) 

738000: (time: 01:27.279) 

746000: (time: 01:29.283) 

754000: (time: 01:31.336) 

762000: (time: 01:33.393) 

770000: (time: 01:35.443) 

778000: (time: 01:37.449) 

786000: (time: 01:39.496) 

794000: (time: 01:41.506) 

802000: (time: 01:43.546) 

810000: (time: 01:45.599) 

818000: (time: 01:47.603) 

826000: (time: 01:49.653) 

834000: (time: 01:51.656) 

842000: (time: 01:53.706) 

850000: (time: 01:55.709) 

858000: (time: 01:57.759) 

Scanning DVB-T2...

Scanning 7MHz frequencies...

177500: (time: 01:59.813) 

184500: (time: 02:01.866) 

191500: (time: 02:03.919) 

198500: (time: 02:05.923) 

205500: (time: 02:07.983) 

212500: (time: 02:10.036) 

219500: (time: 02:12.053) 

226500: (time: 02:14.056) 

Scanning 8MHz frequencies...

474000: (time: 02:16.106) 

482000: (time: 02:18.159) 

490000: (time: 02:20.163) 

498000: (time: 02:22.216) 

506000: (time: 02:24.266) 

514000: (time: 02:26.269) 

522000: (time: 02:28.319) 

530000: (time: 02:30.323) 

538000: skipped (already known transponder)

546000: (time: 02:32.329) 

554000: (time: 02:34.349) 

562000: (time: 02:36.353) 

570000: (time: 02:41.346) 

578000: (time: 02:43.359) 

586000: (time: 02:45.363) 

594000: (time: 02:47.413) 

602000: (time: 02:49.416) 

610000: (time: 02:51.466) 

618000: (time: 02:53.469) 

626000: (time: 02:55.523) 

634000: (time: 02:57.576) 

642000: (time: 02:59.626) 

650000: (time: 03:01.629) 

658000: (time: 03:03.683) 

666000: (time: 03:05.733) 

674000: (time: 03:07.739) 

682000: (time: 03:09.763) 

690000: (time: 03:11.813) 

698000: (time: 03:13.816) 

706000: (time: 03:15.866) 

714000: (time: 03:17.869) 

722000: (time: 03:19.919) 

730000: (time: 03:21.923) 

738000: (time: 03:23.976) 

746000: (time: 03:26.026) 

754000: (time: 03:28.079) 

762000: (time: 03:30.083) 

770000: (time: 03:32.086) 

778000: (time: 03:34.133) 

786000: (time: 03:36.186) 

794000: (time: 03:38.189) 

802000: (time: 03:40.239) 

810000: (time: 03:42.293) 

818000: (time: 03:44.296) 

826000: (time: 03:46.349) 

834000: (time: 03:48.403) 

842000: (time: 03:50.406) 

850000: (time: 03:52.456) 

858000: (time: 03:54.509) 

tune to: QAM_16   f = 538000 kHz I999B8C23D0T8G4Y0 (65314:4369:2) (time: 03:56.559) 

        Info: no data from PAT after 2 seconds

        Info: no data from SDT(actual) after 3 seconds

        Info: no data from NIT(actual )after 13 seconds

retrying with center_frequency = 514000000

tune to: QAM_16   f = 514000 kHz I999B8C23D0T8G4Y0 (8959:4369:3) (time: 04:11.176) 

----------no signal----------

tune to: QAM_AUTO f = 514000 kHz I999B8C999D0T999G999Y0 (8959:4369:3) (time: 04:17.276)  (no signal)

----------no signal----------

(time: 04:23.333) dumping lists (0 services)

..

Done, scan time: 04:23.333

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# file automatically generated by w_scan

# (http://wirbel.htpc-forum.de/w_scan/index2.html)

#! <w_scan> 20141122 1 0 TERRESTRIAL XX </w_scan>

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# location and provider: <add description here>

# date (yyyy-mm-dd)    : 2017-09-20

# provided by (opt)    : <your name or email here>

#

# T[2] <freq> <bw> <fec_hi> <fec_lo> <mod> <tm> <guard> <hi> [plp_id] [# comment]

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

T 538000000 8MHz  2/3 NONE    QAM16   8k  1/4 NONE

T         0 AUTO NONE NONE     QPSK   2k 1/32 NONE

NCC-5001-D tmp # cat initial_v3.conf

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# file automatically generated by w_scan

# (http://wirbel.htpc-forum.de/w_scan/index2.html)

#! <w_scan> 20141122 1 0 TERRESTRIAL XX </w_scan>

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

# location and provider: <add description here>

# date (yyyy-mm-dd)    : 2017-09-20

# provided by (opt)    : <your name or email here>

#

# T[2] <freq> <bw> <fec_hi> <fec_lo> <mod> <tm> <guard> <hi> [plp_id] [# comment]

#------------------------------------------------------------------------------

T 538000000 8MHz  2/3 NONE    QAM16   8k  1/4 NONE

T         0 AUTO NONE NONE     QPSK   2k 1/32 NONE

NCC-5001-D tmp # dvb-format-convert -I CHANNEL -O DVBV5 initial_v3.conf initial_data_v5.conf 

Reading file initial_v3.conf

Writing file initial_data_v5.conf

NCC-5001-D tmp # dvbv5-scan initial_data_v5.conf

Scanning frequency #1 538000000

Lock   (0x1f) C/N= 15.50dB UCB= 1362 postBER= 264x10^-3

ERROR    dvb_read_sections: no data read on section filter

ERROR    error while waiting for PAT table

Scanning frequency #2 0

ERROR    FE_SET_PROPERTY: Invalid argument

ERROR    dvb_fe_set_parms failed: Invalid argument

NCC-5001-D tmp # dvbv5-scan -I CHANNEL initial_v3.conf

Scanning frequency #1 538000000

Lock   (0x1f) C/N= 15.25dB UCB= 1362 postBER= 346x10^-3

ERROR    dvb_read_sections: no data read on section filter

ERROR    error while waiting for PAT table

Scanning frequency #2 0

ERROR    FE_SET_PROPERTY: Invalid argument

ERROR    dvb_fe_set_parms failed: Invalid argument
```

here is the dmesg output:

```

[50603.036040] usb 2-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 6 using ehci-pci

[50603.133731] usb 2-1.2: language id specifier not provided by device, defaulting to English

[50603.135982] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=0572, idProduct=c688

[50603.135983] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[50603.664752] dvb-usb: found a 'Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C' in warm state.

[50603.906120] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

[50603.906251] dvbdev: DVB: registering new adapter (Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C)

[50604.014502] i2c i2c-13: Added multiplexed i2c bus 14

[50604.014505] si2168 13-0064: Silicon Labs Si2168-B40 successfully identified

[50604.014506] si2168 13-0064: firmware version: B 4.0.2

[50604.026714] si2157 14-0060: Silicon Labs Si2147/2148/2157/2158 successfully attached

[50604.026719] usb 2-1.2: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Silicon Labs Si2168)...

[50604.026989] rc rc0: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/rc/rc0

[50604.072672] Registered IR keymap rc-total-media-in-hand-02

[50604.072743] input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/rc/rc0/input13

[50604.072807] dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 100 msecs.

[50604.072997] dvb-usb: Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C successfully initialized and connected.

[50604.073030] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_cxusb

[50730.459415] si2168 13-0064: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-demod-si2168-b40-01.fw'

[50732.274064] si2168 13-0064: firmware version: B 4.0.25

[50732.289312] si2157 14-0060: found a 'Silicon Labs Si2158-A20'

[50732.289590] si2157 14-0060: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-tuner-si2158-a20-01.fw'

[50733.349496] si2157 14-0060: firmware version: 2.1.6

[50733.598380] si2168 13-0064: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-demod-si2168-b40-01.fw'

[50735.409705] si2168 13-0064: firmware version: B 4.0.25

[51041.490877] si2168 13-0064: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-demod-si2168-b40-01.fw'

[51043.306577] si2168 13-0064: firmware version: B 4.0.25

[51044.882113] usb 2-1.2: DVB: adapter 0 frontend 0 frequency 0 out of range (42000000..870000000)

[51060.137644] si2168 13-0064: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-demod-si2168-b40-01.fw'

[51061.958470] si2168 13-0064: firmware version: B 4.0.25

[51063.636233] usb 2-1.2: DVB: adapter 0 frontend 0 frequency 0 out of range (42000000..870000000)
```

----------

## theotherjoe

DaggyStyle can you post output of dvb-fe-tool, please. 

did you select your delivery system of your device (T/T2/C)?

what kind of data are you actually expecting, is it DVB-T2 you are after?

the scan doesnt show any recognised transponders at all  :Sad: 

edit: I am using my device in dvb-c mode only, thus I cannot supply a working

w_scan run as an example. additonally, mine is using a different tuner.

edit2: looks like w_scan switches delivery system properly

depending on command line parameter

edit3: maybe it is worth to check your firmware files against those mentioned

on this page https://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Geniatech_T230

check if identical binaries

edit4: did you make sure that the DVB stick is the only device on the selected

usb hub? someone was making the point on the tvheadend forum.

----------

## DaggyStyle

here:

```
# dvb-fe-tool 

Device Silicon Labs Si2168 (/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0) capabilities:

     CAN_2G_MODULATION

     CAN_FEC_1_2

     CAN_FEC_2_3

     CAN_FEC_3_4

     CAN_FEC_5_6

     CAN_FEC_7_8

     CAN_FEC_AUTO

     CAN_GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO

     CAN_HIERARCHY_AUTO

     CAN_INVERSION_AUTO

     CAN_MULTISTREAM

     CAN_MUTE_TS

     CAN_QAM_16

     CAN_QAM_32

     CAN_QAM_64

     CAN_QAM_128

     CAN_QAM_256

     CAN_QAM_AUTO

     CAN_QPSK

     CAN_TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO

DVB API Version 5.10, Current v5 delivery system: DVBT

Supported delivery systems: 

    [DVBT]

     DVBT2

     DVBC/ANNEX_A

```

I'm using the fw from the link at the page, the dongle is connected to a externally powered usb hub which has a usb fan connected to it.

----------

## theotherjoe

It's odd that the demod firmware is loaded repeatedly when the tuner fw

is only loaded once. wonder what triggers the reload?

Assuming you are after DVB-T2, does it make any difference if you are

switching the stick into DVB-T2 mode before starting a w_scan run?

```
dvb-fe-tool -d dvbt2; w_scan -ft -x
```

----------

## DaggyStyle

here:

```
# lsdvb 

                lsdvb: Simple utility to list PCI/PCIe DVB devices

                Version: 0.0.4

                Copyright (C) Manu Abraham

usb (3634733:0 0:0) on PCI Domain:1996155672 Bus:1996154224 Device:448693 Function:0

        DEVICE:0 ADAPTER:0 FRONTEND:0 (Silicon Labs Si2168) 

                 FE_OFDM Fmin=42MHz Fmax=870MHz

# 

# dvb-fe-tool -d dvbt2; w_scan -ft -x -c XX

Changing delivery system to: DVBT2

w_scan -ft -x -c XX 

w_scan version 20141122 (compiled for DVB API 5.10)

using settings for XX

DVB aerial

DVB-T Europe

scan type TERRESTRIAL, channellist 4

output format initial tuning data

WARNING: could not guess your codepage. Falling back to 'UTF-8'

output charset 'UTF-8', use -C <charset> to override

Info: using DVB adapter auto detection.

        /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0 -> TERRESTRIAL "Silicon Labs Si2168": very good :-))

Using TERRESTRIAL frontend (adapter /dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0)

-_-_-_-_ Getting frontend capabilities-_-_-_-_ 

Using DVB API 5.10

frontend 'Silicon Labs Si2168' supports

DVB-T2

INVERSION_AUTO

QAM_AUTO

TRANSMISSION_MODE_AUTO

GUARD_INTERVAL_AUTO

HIERARCHY_AUTO

FEC_AUTO

FREQ (42.00MHz ... 870.00MHz)

-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_ 

Scanning DVB-T...

Scanning 7MHz frequencies...

177500: (time: 00:04.109) 

184500: (time: 00:06.159) 

191500: (time: 00:08.189) 

198500: (time: 00:10.239) 

205500: (time: 00:12.259) 

212500: (time: 00:14.319) 

219500: (time: 00:16.349) 

226500: (time: 00:18.399) 

Scanning 8MHz frequencies...

474000: (time: 00:20.419) 

482000: (time: 00:22.479) 

490000: (time: 00:24.499) 

498000: (time: 00:26.509) 

506000: (time: 00:28.559) 

514000: (time: 00:30.579) 

522000: (time: 00:35.139) 

530000: (time: 00:37.199) 

538000: (time: 00:39.219)         signal ok:    QAM_AUTO f = 538000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 (0:0:0)

        Info: no data from PAT after 2 seconds

        deleting (QAM_AUTO f = 538000 kHz I999B8C999D999T999G999Y999 (0:0:0))

546000: (time: 00:44.029) 

554000: (time: 00:46.079) 

562000: (time: 00:48.109) 

570000: (time: 00:50.159) 

578000: (time: 00:52.179) 

586000: (time: 00:54.239) 

594000: (time: 00:56.269) 

602000: (time: 00:58.319) 

610000: (time: 01:00.339) 

618000: (time: 01:02.349) 

626000: (time: 01:04.399) 

634000: (time: 01:06.419) 

642000: (time: 01:08.479) 

650000: (time: 01:10.509) 

658000: (time: 01:12.559) 

666000: (time: 01:14.589) 

674000: (time: 01:16.638) 

682000: (time: 01:18.658) 

690000: (time: 01:20.668) 

698000: (time: 01:22.718) 

706000: (time: 01:24.748) 

714000: (time: 01:26.798) 

722000: (time: 01:28.828) 

730000: (time: 01:30.878) 

738000: (time: 01:32.908) 

746000: (time: 01:34.958) 

754000: (time: 01:36.988) 

762000: (time: 01:38.998) 

770000: (time: 01:41.038) 

778000: (time: 01:43.068) 

786000: (time: 01:45.118) 

794000: (time: 01:47.148) 

802000: (time: 01:49.198) 

810000: (time: 01:51.218) 

818000: (time: 01:53.228) 

826000: (time: 01:55.278) 

834000: (time: 01:57.308) 

842000: (time: 01:59.358) 

850000: (time: 02:01.388) 

858000: (time: 02:03.438) 

Scanning DVB-T2...

Scanning 7MHz frequencies...

177500: (time: 02:05.468) 

184500: (time: 02:07.468) 

191500: (time: 02:09.468) 

198500: (time: 02:11.468) 

205500: (time: 02:13.468) 

212500: (time: 02:15.468) 

219500: (time: 02:17.468) 

226500: (time: 02:19.468) 

Scanning 8MHz frequencies...

474000: (time: 02:21.468) 

482000: (time: 02:23.468) 

490000: (time: 02:25.468) 

498000: (time: 02:27.468) 

506000: (time: 02:29.468) 

514000: (time: 02:31.468) 

522000: (time: 02:33.468) 

530000: (time: 02:35.468) 

538000: (time: 02:37.468) 

546000: (time: 02:39.468) 

554000: (time: 02:41.468) 

562000: (time: 02:43.469) 

570000: (time: 02:43.829) 

578000: (time: 02:45.869) 

586000: (time: 02:47.869) 

594000: (time: 02:49.869) 

602000: (time: 02:51.869) 

610000: (time: 02:53.869) 

618000: (time: 02:55.869) 

626000: (time: 02:57.869) 

634000: (time: 02:59.869) 

642000: (time: 03:01.869) 

650000: (time: 03:03.869) 

658000: (time: 03:05.869) 

666000: (time: 03:07.869) 

674000: (time: 03:09.869) 

682000: (time: 03:11.869) 

690000: (time: 03:13.869) 

698000: (time: 03:15.919) 

706000: (time: 03:17.949) 

714000: (time: 03:19.999) 

722000: (time: 03:22.029) 

730000: (time: 03:24.079) 

738000: (time: 03:26.109) 

746000: (time: 03:28.159) 

754000: (time: 03:30.189) 

762000: (time: 03:32.239) 

770000: (time: 03:34.269) 

778000: (time: 03:36.319) 

786000: (time: 03:38.349) 

794000: (time: 03:40.399) 

802000: (time: 03:42.429) 

810000: (time: 03:44.479) 

818000: (time: 03:46.509) 

826000: (time: 03:48.559) 

834000: (time: 03:50.589) 

842000: (time: 03:52.639) 

850000: (time: 03:54.669) 

858000: (time: 03:56.718) 

ERROR: Sorry - i couldn't get any working frequency/transponder

 Nothing to scan!!
```

I'm not trying to use t2 because it isn't used where I live.

----------

## theotherjoe

I have read about w_scan having problems with the dvb implementation

of certain suppliers and the log looks as if that is the case here. It seems

to pick up a valid freq but cannot make sense of the supplied data.

you could try to play with w_scan's -t option but I am not hopeful that it helps.

----------

## APolozov

For scaning DVB-T2 w_scan must be latest version, I have got instaled media-tv/w_scan-20141122. 

For example, if start w_scan with this string 

```
w_scan -f t -L
```

 you will have playlist for vlc

PS: I have got Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C dongle, it fine works with Russian DVB-T2 signal.

My dmesg say:

```

[50739.089632] usb 2-4: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[50739.208586] usb 2-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0572, idProduct=c688

[50739.208588] usb 2-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[50739.208590] usb 2-4: Product: USB Stick

[50739.208598] usb 2-4: Manufacturer: Max

[50739.208600] usb 2-4: SerialNumber: 080116

[50739.650353] dvb-usb: found a 'Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C' in warm state.

[50739.890613] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

[50739.890812] dvbdev: DVB: registering new adapter (Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C)

[50739.890818] usb 2-4: media controller created

[50739.891085] dvbdev: dvb_create_media_entity: media entity 'dvb-demux' registered.

[50740.365217] i2c i2c-4: Added multiplexed i2c bus 5

[50740.365222] si2168 4-0064: Silicon Labs Si2168-B40 successfully identified

[50740.365223] si2168 4-0064: firmware version: B 4.0.2

[50740.377883] si2157 5-0060: Silicon Labs Si2147/2148/2157/2158 successfully attached

[50740.377919] usb 2-4: DVB: registering adapter 0 frontend 0 (Silicon Labs Si2168)...

[50740.377930] dvbdev: dvb_create_media_entity: media entity 'Silicon Labs Si2168' registered.

[50740.378671] rc rc0: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/rc/rc0

[50740.415529] Registered IR keymap rc-d680-dmb

[50740.415608] input: IR-receiver inside an USB DVB receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-4/rc/rc0/input12

[50740.415702] dvb-usb: schedule remote query interval to 100 msecs.

[50740.415883] dvb-usb: Mygica T230 DVB-T/T2/C successfully initialized and connected.

[50740.415920] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_cxusb

[50755.933047] si2168 4-0064: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-demod-si2168-b40-01.fw'

[50756.716592] si2168 4-0064: firmware version: B 4.0.11

[50756.731850] si2157 5-0060: found a 'Silicon Labs Si2148-A20'

[50756.746099] si2157 5-0060: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-tuner-si2158-a20-01.fw'

[50757.818253] si2157 5-0060: firmware version: 2.1.6

```

----------

## DaggyStyle

my w_scan is the latest in head.

where did you got the fw from?

I'm not scanning for t2 because there is no such broadcast where I live.

----------

## APolozov

I found those firmware on this Russian forums thread http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=73:5142

Fellow whose nickname is crazycat published lot of links to very usefull things, include his soft for Linux and Windows.

For example he wrote scan-s2 (if it needed I have ebuild) as alternative w_scan.

```
pan@panic /home/s-scan $ scan-s2 aa

API major 5, minor 10

ERROR: Cannot open rotor configuration file 'rotor.conf'.

scanning aa

using '/dev/dvb/adapter0/frontend0' and '/dev/dvb/adapter0/demux0'

initial transponder 722000000 8MHz 4/5 AUTO QAM64 32k AUTO NONE 0

initial transponder 722000000 8MHz 4/5 AUTO QAM64 32k AUTO NONE 1

initial transponder 722000000 8MHz 4/5 AUTO QAM64 32k AUTO NONE 2

initial transponder 650000000 8MHz 4/5 AUTO QAM64 32k AUTO NONE -1

----------------------------------> Using DVB-T2

>>> tune to: 722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:

DVB-T2 frequency is 722000000

DVB-T2 bandwidth is 8000000

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

service_id = 0x0

service_id = 0x3F2

pmt_pid = 0x3F2

service_id = 0x406

pmt_pid = 0x406

service_id = 0x410

pmt_pid = 0x410

service_id = 0x41A

pmt_pid = 0x41A

service_id = 0x424

pmt_pid = 0x424

service_id = 0x438

pmt_pid = 0x438

service_id = 0x442

pmt_pid = 0x442

service_id = 0x44C

pmt_pid = 0x44C

service_id = 0x456

pmt_pid = 0x456

service_id = 0x460

pmt_pid = 0x460

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

Network Name 'DTT - Russian Federation'

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0462

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x044D

  AUDIO     : PID 0x044E

  TELETEXT  : PID 0x0450

  OTHER     : PID 0x0451 TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x0439

  AUDIO     : PID 0x043A

  TELETEXT  : PID 0x043C

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x0425

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0426

  TELETEXT  : PID 0x0428

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x0407

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0408

  TELETEXT  : PID 0x040A

  OTHER     : PID 0x040B TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x03F3

  AUDIO     : PID 0x03F4

  TELETEXT  : PID 0x03F6

  OTHER     : PID 0x03F7 TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0458

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x0443

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0444

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x041B

  AUDIO     : PID 0x041C

  TELETEXT  : PID 0x041E

  OTHER     : PID 0x041F TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x0411

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0412

  TELETEXT  : PID 0x0414

  OTHER     : PID 0x0415 TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

0x0001 0x03F2: pmt_pid 0x03F2 РТРС -- 01 ПЕРВЫЙ КАНАЛ (running)

0x0001 0x0406: pmt_pid 0x0406 РТРС -- 03 МАТЧ! (running)

0x0001 0x0410: pmt_pid 0x0410 РТРС -- 04 НТВ (running)

0x0001 0x041A: pmt_pid 0x041A РТРС -- 05 ПЯТЫЙ КАНАЛ (running)

0x0001 0x0424: pmt_pid 0x0424 РТРС -- 06 РОССИЯ-К (running)

0x0001 0x0438: pmt_pid 0x0438 РТРС -- 08 КАРУСЕЛЬ (running)

0x0001 0x0442: pmt_pid 0x0442 РТРС -- 09 ОТР (running)

0x0001 0x044C: pmt_pid 0x044C РТРС -- 10 ТВ Центр (running)

0x0001 0x0456: pmt_pid 0x0456 РТРС -- ВЕСТИ ФМ (running)

0x0001 0x0460: pmt_pid 0x0460 РТРС -- МАЯК (running)

----------------------------------> Using DVB-T2

>>> tune to: 722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P1:T:27500:

DVB-T2 frequency is 722000000

DVB-T2 bandwidth is 8000000

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

Network Name 'DTT - Russian Federation'

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

service_id = 0x0

service_id = 0x3FC

pmt_pid = 0x3FC

service_id = 0x46A

pmt_pid = 0x46A

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  AUDIO     : PID 0x046C

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x03FD

  AUDIO     : PID 0x03FE

  TELETEXT  : PID 0x0400

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

0x0002 0x03FC: pmt_pid 0x03FC РТРС -- 02 РОССИЯ-1 (running)

0x0002 0x046A: pmt_pid 0x046A РТРС -- Радио России (running)

----------------------------------> Using DVB-T2

>>> tune to: 722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P2:T:27500:

DVB-T2 frequency is 722000000

DVB-T2 bandwidth is 8000000

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

Network Name 'DTT - Russian Federation'

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

service_id = 0x0

service_id = 0x42E

pmt_pid = 0x42E

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x042F

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0430

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

0x0003 0x042E: pmt_pid 0x042E РТРС -- 07 РОССИЯ-24 (running)

----------------------------------> Using DVB-T2

>>> tune to: 650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:

DVB-T2 frequency is 650000000

DVB-T2 bandwidth is 8000000

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

Network Name 'DTT - Russian Federation'

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

service_id = 0x0

service_id = 0x7DA

pmt_pid = 0x7DA

service_id = 0x7E4

pmt_pid = 0x7E4

service_id = 0x7EE

pmt_pid = 0x7EE

service_id = 0x7F8

pmt_pid = 0x7F8

service_id = 0x802

pmt_pid = 0x802

service_id = 0x80C

pmt_pid = 0x80C

service_id = 0x816

pmt_pid = 0x816

service_id = 0x820

pmt_pid = 0x820

service_id = 0x82A

pmt_pid = 0x82A

service_id = 0x834

pmt_pid = 0x834

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x082B

  AUDIO     : PID 0x082C

  OTHER     : PID 0x082F TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x0803

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0804

  OTHER     : PID 0x0807 TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x07EF

  AUDIO     : PID 0x07F0

  OTHER     : PID 0x07F3 TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x0835

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0836

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x0821

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0822

  OTHER     : PID 0x0825 TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x0817

  AUDIO     : PID 0x0818

  OTHER     : PID 0x081B TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x080D

  AUDIO     : PID 0x080E

  OTHER     : PID 0x0811 TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x07F9

  AUDIO     : PID 0x07FA

  OTHER     : PID 0x07FD TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x07E5

  AUDIO     : PID 0x07E6

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

  VIDEO     : PID 0x07DB

  AUDIO     : PID 0x07DC

  OTHER     : PID 0x07DF TYPE 0x86

>>> parse_section, section number 0 out of 0...!

0x000B 0x07DA: pmt_pid 0x07DA РТРС -- 11 РЕН ТВ (running)

0x000B 0x07E4: pmt_pid 0x07E4 РТРС -- 12 Спас (running)

0x000B 0x07EE: pmt_pid 0x07EE РТРС -- 13 СТС (running)

0x000B 0x07F8: pmt_pid 0x07F8 РТРС -- 14 Домашний (running)

0x000B 0x0802: pmt_pid 0x0802 РТРС -- 15 ТВ3 (running)

0x000B 0x080C: pmt_pid 0x080C РТРС -- 16 Пятница (running)

0x000B 0x0816: pmt_pid 0x0816 РТРС -- 17 Звезда (running)

0x000B 0x0820: pmt_pid 0x0820 РТРС -- 18 МИР (running)

0x000B 0x082A: pmt_pid 0x082A РТРС -- 19 ТНТ (running)

0x000B 0x0834: pmt_pid 0x0834 РТРС -- 20 МУЗ ТВ (running)

dumping lists (23 services)

01 ПЕРВЫЙ КАНАЛ;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:1011:1012:1014:0:1010:8835:1:0

03 МАТЧ!;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:1031:1032:1034:0:1030:8835:1:0

04 НТВ;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:1041:1042:1044:0:1040:8835:1:0

05 ПЯТЫЙ КАНАЛ;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:1051:1052:1054:0:1050:8835:1:0

06 РОССИЯ-К;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:1061:1062:1064:0:1060:8835:1:0

08 КАРУСЕЛЬ;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:1081:1082:1084:0:1080:8835:1:0

09 ОТР;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:1091:1092:0:0:1090:8835:1:0

10 ТВ Центр;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:1101:1102:1104:0:1100:8835:1:0

ВЕСТИ ФМ;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:0:1112:0:0:1110:8835:1:0

МАЯК;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P0:T:27500:0:1122:0:0:1120:8835:1:0

02 РОССИЯ-1;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P1:T:27500:1021:1022:1024:0:1020:8835:2:0

Радио России;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P1:T:27500:0:1132:0:0:1130:8835:2:0

07 РОССИЯ-24;РТРС:722000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P2:T:27500:1071:1072:0:0:1070:8835:3:0

11 РЕН ТВ;РТРС:650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:2011:2012:0:0:2010:8835:11:0

12 Спас;РТРС:650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:2021:2022:0:0:2020:8835:11:0

13 СТС;РТРС:650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:2031:2032:0:0:2030:8835:11:0

14 Домашний;РТРС:650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:2041:2042:0:0:2040:8835:11:0

15 ТВ3;РТРС:650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:2051:2052:0:0:2050:8835:11:0

16 Пятница;РТРС:650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:2061:2062:0:0:2060:8835:11:0

17 Звезда;РТРС:650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:2071:2072:0:0:2070:8835:11:0

18 МИР;РТРС:650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:2081:2082:0:0:2080:8835:11:0

19 ТНТ;РТРС:650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:2091:2092:0:0:2090:8835:11:0

20 МУЗ ТВ;РТРС:650000:B8C45M64T32G999S1P-1:T:27500:2101:2102:0:0:2100:8835:11:0

Done.
```

----------

